# Coming Soon!



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I painted my Para LTC with Duracoat Sunday afternoon. It turned out really nice! I put the pistol back together Monday night and I'm waiting on a new slide stop to finish it up. The new grips I ordered from Hogue are about 4 weeks out which is a drag. I really want to show it off. I'll post pic's and a review of what I did to the pistol in a day or so. I really wanted to wait for the grips to show but I don't think I can wait that long.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I can't wait to see it. Makes me want to do my LTC. I really need another one or need to sell off all the wood grips I have lying around here. I'd like a blued one to put the Birds Eye Maple on. ..I have like 10-15 sets here in a box..lol I just need more guns! that's it!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't wait to see it either, you tease! :watching::watching:



DevilsJohnson said:


> Makes me want to do my LTC.


Easy, cowboy. No need to get so excited. :anim_lol:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Glad you guys are interested. I need to do a photo of the finished gun and get all the pic's uploaded to photobucket. Maybe tonight.....


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

WEll!?!?!??!brokenimagebrokenimage

I'm waiting..:watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

gmaske said:


> Glad you guys are interested. I need to do a photo of the finished gun and get all the pic's uploaded to photobucket. Maybe tonight.....


Still waiting....:smt022


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

See my new thread......Finally!!!


----------

